# Fast satelite feeds for latebetting



## povertyfighter (Mar 19, 2021)

Hello, I am here to offer you service of providing fast satelite feeds for latebetting or valebetting. As majority of you knows, bookmakers hire a sports data company to provide them with data feeds of the matches. Usually there are scouts at the matches and latebetting is impossible, but some small portion of the matches are being worked over streams/feeds and there you can catch good opportunities.
I am doing this for couple of years, lately its harder due the fact that bookmakers limit more often so I have decided to start selling feeds. As I do this for a long time, I already know which leagues usually have delay(from 5-15 seconds difference between when you see the goal and sportsbooks suspend) and I will offer only such feeds.

Price per feed is 50€. You get details of which matches will be offered in Telegram Channel, you can join and check the feed for couple of minutes. If the delay in your sportsbooks is good, you do the payment and continue watching until end of the match. If the delay isn't good, you simply leave it and wait for next one. We will stream mostly football, futsal, volleyball, handall and basketball. Volleyball and basketball are possible to do only in sportsbooks which have cashout option.

There are also plenty of proofs of my bets in last period in the Telegram channel and I will be happy to help you with advices how to bet it to avoid limits for longer time or to avoid void. Everybody who is interested can PM me at Telegram: https://t.me/latebetting


----------

